# Critters from the stand



## southwoodshunter (Dec 16, 2010)

He sure was a pretty thing, . I made some noises and stopped it in it's tracks.. glad it didn't decide to climb the tree with me..
I am sure it could turn you every way but loose if it got ahold of you.


Pretty little 4 pt ... he never was alarmed.. hope he made it thru the season..

never saw this rascal or it's partner after fox season opened...


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2010)

My goodness that bobcat looks like it's in the room with me Wander!!! Look at it's little kitty feet and the hair on end!!!!!! Didn't like you much at all!!!!
wouldn't you love to see that on your porch eating kitty food!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Great captures!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 16, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> My goodness that bobcat looks like it's in the room with me Wander!!! Look at it's little kitty feet and the hair on end!!!!!! Didn't like you much at all!!!!


he stopped right in front of my stand, here is another view of him. he was a beautiful thing... haven't seen it in a few weeks.. hope it's still hanging around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are some great pics, Wanda!


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2010)

those are great pics....just wondering though,(this is probably a dumb question) how do you take the pic without it startling them? mine makes a shutter noise, I guess that is what you call it.


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice photos.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2010)

Great shots, I especially like the bobcat. To me, they're one of the most fascinating critters out there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 16, 2010)

I could never take these kinda pics...cause I would shot each of these subject lol!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> he stopped right in front of my stand, here is another view of him. he was a beautiful thing... haven't seen it in a few weeks.. hope it's still hanging around.
> View attachment 574352



maybe he's somebody's quiver by now??????????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> maybe he's somebody's quiver by now??????????


Fess up, Tomi!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I like all 3 of those!  But I'll have to confess that I like the bobcat the best.


----------



## mlbfish (Dec 16, 2010)

That is some great shots. I agree on the Bobcat. Awesome.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful animals and great shots of them!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 17, 2010)

I just have a canon eos rebel auto focus.. took a chance that they might hear the shutter & advancing of the winder.. but they didn't. it's auto focus, not quiet as sharp as they could be, but I was pleased with the kitty cat...


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 17, 2010)

yep....looks like you could pet it if it got closer!!!!! scratch behind them ears and bet it roars with a ppuurrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## fredw (Dec 17, 2010)

Wanda, great pictures.  I really like the one of the cat.


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2010)

Great pictures Wanda. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 17, 2010)

Great sights from the stand and I'm glad you had the camera to get em to share.

Hoss


----------



## Milkman (Dec 19, 2010)

Greats shots W !!!!!

Is that a really sandy place you are hunting?
It almost looks like a light dusting of snow which I know isnt really common in your location.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 19, 2010)

That is so cool to see all these animals from your stand.  The Bobcat is really amazing.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 20, 2010)

just a logging road. the sand comes in handy when the moon is full. can walk to the stand without turning a light on..


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 20, 2010)

those are great ! i love seeing the cats when they come by but never had one do it when i had my camera , dang it !!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2010)

Dang Wanda! Those are some great pics. Love that bobcat!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks ya'll, they aren't as sharp as they would be if I had a digital camera, but this year was the first time I took my camera with me to the stand... plan to do it alot more...


----------

